# When I Hear 'c Hops' I Reach For My Revolver



## Bribie G (20/2/10)

Yup not a fan of the American ales I have tried so far, however there's a mini comp on in March at BABBs and I reckon I shouldn't really knock what I haven't tried, so I'm going to run up two American Ambers tomorrow. I've had no difficulty in formulating a grain bill, and I've bought out Sully's hop stash as his brewery is mothballed for a few months and I have:

Columbus and Northern Brewer

Chinook

Amarillo and Cascade.

I was thinking of doing a different hop list for each brew and would appreciate any comments:

#1- Columbus 90 mins, Chinook around 20 mins, late addition(s) of Cascade
#2 - Northern Brewer 90 mins, Chinook around 20 mins, late addition(s) of Amarillo

In the experience of Amerigophiles on forum who brew ambers, would such hops go together or would it be 'cleaner' to use just two hops per brew?

I'll be using liquid American Ale yeast.

Any comments appreciated. Might turn my tastebuds, who knows


----------



## Cocko (20/2/10)

Hey Mate,

I am a big fan of APA's and in my experience chinook as a flavour addition is a bad choice... obviously subjective to personal taste but it can get very grassy, particularly over time.

I would suggest using chinook for you bittering and cascade or amarillo for the rest. Chinook and Cascade are a match made in heaven....

I am drinking my house APA atm, which is a SNPA style: Chinook @ 60, perle @ 20 and cascade 5, 0 and dry... :icon_drool2: 

All Amarillo is a popular choice, as the good doctors JSGA recipe proves. I haven't brewed with Northern Brewer but was at a micro in the USA in Jan and they used all northern brewer in their steam beer and I must say, I will be using it very soon as it was an extremely nice drop!

anyway 2c.

Cheers


----------



## beersatan (20/2/10)

I have made 70-80IBU all chinook beers and loved them but do find chinook or columbus used for flavour/aroma can be pretty in your face. Both pretty high AA and 15-20 minute additions have added a lot more bitterness than planned in my beers and both have full on flavour.
I'd suggest using your columbus or chinook for bittering and the cascade and/or amarillo for the rest. 
Like Cocko, I'm a big fan of chinook for bittering and a couple of doses of cascade to finish it off. If that combo doesn't float your boat then it would seem C hops are not for you.


----------



## Bribie G (20/2/10)

Thanks, Chinook it is - I actually bought some about this time last year and used a smallish dose in a SMASH Cerveza (Solly Cerveza in the Database) and it turned out great, even got rave reviews from a dedicated Corona drinker  

I'll look at using the Columbus for bittering in brew #2 and keep the NB for a later brew. :icon_cheers:


----------



## BrenosBrews (20/2/10)

Columbus is pretty intense so limit use - what sort of quantity are you looking at using?

I'm along the same lines as Cocko; use your Chinook for bittering then late additions of Cascade in one and late additions of Amarillo in the other. Depending on how much of each you have of course.

Never used Northern Brewer so can't really comment.


----------



## seemax (20/2/10)

Chinook can be in your face when used for late additions and dry hopping ... delicious in my mind 

Cascade and Amarillo are excellent choices for smooth flavour/aroma.

Take your pick for bittering... I like Columbus (Tomahawk), Magnum, Simcoe.

I can't get enough of american hops... not to say I don't enjoy an ESB or Porter, but my taste buds seem to always go back to that instant hit of citrus and grapefuit.


----------



## chappo1970 (20/2/10)

Amber hop burst Bribie!

Chinook, Amarillo and Cascade. :icon_drool2: 

Go big go bold! That's the Yanky way!

Apparently we have an American judge over here last year and he said that our APA's etc lacked hops LOL! :lol: 
I think Ross was the host IIRC?

Anyway you may as well give up now Bribie I have the BABBS comp in the bag h34r: 

Chap Chap


----------



## bradsbrew (20/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Amber hop burst Bribie!
> 
> Chinook, Amarillo and Cascade. :icon_drool2:
> 
> ...


Williamette, Chinook, fuggles and cascade will be used in my entry. I'd love to tell you the order,amounts etc.... but i wont. Oh guess the suprise yeast.

Brad


----------



## glaab (20/2/10)

gotta agree with chappo...Chinook, Amarillo and Cascade. :icon_drool2: 
I find late chinooks is grassy too. I like using the yanks 20min rule in APAs where
2/3rds of the iBUs must be added in the last 20min. gotta go get anothr beeeer.. :icon_drool2:


----------



## ACB (20/2/10)

If you're into fruity hops go for Citra - a new seppo variety that tastes a lot like a fruit salad!


----------



## Sully (20/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Williamette, Chinook, fuggles and cascade will be used in my entry. I'd love to tell you the order,amounts etc.... but i wont. Oh guess the suprise yeast.
> 
> Brad



And guess what addition I put in it before it make BABBs... h34r:


----------



## bradsbrew (20/2/10)

Sully said:


> And guess what addition I put in it before it make BABBs... h34r:


Couldnt be worse than the beers you took home, nothin like a late salt edition B)


----------



## brettprevans (20/2/10)

Pliny clone. Will find recipe and post. It's sooo awsome


----------



## chappo1970 (20/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Couldnt be worse than the beers you took home, nothin like a late salt edition B)




Heading to Sully's tomorrow so I'll be sure to chexk ya brews in top condition for the comp.


----------



## manticle (20/2/10)

BribieG said:


> Yup not a fan of the American ales I have tried so far, however there's a mini comp on in March at BABBs and I reckon I shouldn't really knock what I haven't tried, so I'm going to run up two American Ambers tomorrow. I've had no difficulty in formulating a grain bill, and I've bought out Sully's hop stash as his brewery is mothballed for a few months and I have:
> 
> Columbus and Northern Brewer
> 
> ...



Northern Brewer is a pommy hop yes?

I've not experienced columbus but chinook, cascade and amarillo I'm familiar with.


As others have suggested, chinook late or on its own can be very resinous. I would have said piney (as in pine not pineapple) rather than grassy though.

Like you Bribie, I have a preference for malt driven beers with a background bitterness rather than super fruit salad in a glass.

However there are some American style beers that do a great job of accentuating the hops while retaining a strong malt backbone. A lot of the American styles originate from English ones so why not take a tried and true pommy bitter recipe from your own repertoire and sub in some American Hops?

Cascade and amarillo definitely work together. I have some fresh chinook flowers I'll probably couple with amarillo in a soon to be brewed beer. Cascade and centennial are good together for a hoppy summer thirst quencher too.


----------



## BrenosBrews (20/2/10)

manticle said:


> Northern Brewer is a pommy hop yes?
> 
> I've not experienced columbus but chinook, cascade and amarillo I'm familiar with.
> 
> ...



Northern Brewer is originally from England but is mainly grown in Germany and America.

Your suggestion of taking a bitter recipe and subing American hops is a good one as there is already some English micros using American hops, Durham Brewery being one.

I've been thinking of brewing a United IPA. Malts all from United Kingdom, hops all from United States.


----------



## bconnery (20/2/10)

Everyone has brewing answers, but not a single person's worried Bribie has a revolver, and that's he's reaching for it? 

Challenger starts with C


----------



## bum (20/2/10)

bconnery said:


> but not a single person's worried Bribie has a revolver, and that's he's reaching for it?



I think he's overreacting a bit anyway. Chops are yum as.


----------



## pbrosnan (20/2/10)

BribieG said:


> Yup not a fan of the American ales I have tried so far, however there's a mini comp on in March at BABBs and I reckon I shouldn't really knock what I haven't tried, so I'm going to run up two American Ambers tomorrow. I've had no difficulty in formulating a grain bill, and I've bought out Sully's hop stash as his brewery is mothballed for a few months and I have:
> 
> Columbus and Northern Brewer
> 
> ...



Sorry about your aversion to US styles, they are probably the best going around ATM (and Belgium of course). I'm brewing a lot of these and I find that Simcoe and Chinook work well together. I'm currently drinking a Chinook and Simcoe brew fermented with 1968. Also I think some caramel malts won' go astray, anything from crystal to cararoma, helps top leaven the hops. I must admit that I find most UK beers a bit on the limp side, excluding things like the stuff those two Scotsman produce. Best beer I had in the UK was SNPA.


----------



## bconnery (20/2/10)

My jokes aside Bribie I'd consider Centennial, all the Cascade flavour but retains it bit better in my book. 
Cascade and Centennial together is a great match. 

Or, depending on how worried you are about style, I made an Amber with D Saaz and Cascade and it was quite american and absolutely fantastic to drink. 
Recipe just for interest is below...

Recipe: DC AAA
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
OG: 1.054 SG
FG: 1.011
Estimated Color: 27.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3500.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 65.12 % 
1200.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 22.33 % 
350.00 gm Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 6.51 % 
125.00 gm Amber Malt (85.0 EBC) Grain 2.33 % 
125.00 gm Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 2.33 % 
75.00 gm Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (689.Grain 1.40 % 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm D Saaz [4.40 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
5.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.60 %] (45 min) Hops 7.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (20 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
15.00 gm D Saaz [4.40 %] (20 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
15.00 gm D Saaz [4.40 %] (15 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (15 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
15.00 gm D Saaz [4.40 %] (10 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (10 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
1 Pkgs Northwest Ale (Wyeast Labs #1332) Yeast-Ale 

65C mash.


----------



## under (20/2/10)

Bribie - heres one for you mate

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 10 - Centennial Blonde
Brewer: under-
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Blonde Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.040 SG
Estimated Color: 7.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.60 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 40.56 % 
1.60 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 40.56 % 
0.29 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 7.22 % 
0.23 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 5.83 % 
0.23 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 5.83 % 
8.00 gm Centennial [9.70 %] (55 min) Hops 8.7 IBU 
8.00 gm Centennial [9.70 %] (35 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
8.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (20 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
8.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (5 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 3.94 kg
----------------------------
ERROR - All Grain/Partial Mash recipe contains no mash steps

Notes:
------


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cocko (20/2/10)

:lol: :lol: 

NB: Top post, just how you like it!



bum said:


> I think he's overreacting a bit anyway. Chops are yum as.


----------



## Gulpa (20/2/10)

bconnery said:


> Everyone has brewing answers, but not a single person's worried Bribie has a revolver, and that's he's reaching for it?
> 
> Challenger starts with C




Im with BC. Dont assume you need to go all US hops. My best american ales have combined US with UK hops. Challenger, Northdown work very well with USC hops and I suspect EKG would go down a treat as well. 

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Scruffy (20/2/10)

See, if you brew with a 1968 or that new Thames Valley (1882), you'll still have plenty malt.

I've just done a massive Styrian/First Gold/Brambling Cross IIPA with that 1882 and a simple Maris Piper/Crystal mix... love my hops at the mo...!
Back on topic... Amarillo is a bit OTT on its own. 
Amarillo, Shinook and Kascade in equal measures at your leeeesure (as the yanks say...) will probably teach the Bethania pretender a well earned lesson...


----------



## bconnery (20/2/10)

Example of the Cascade / Centennial combo. 

This was a beer that retained it's hop flavour far longer than I expected. 
At the time I considered this one of the most drinkable beers I've brewed but the fact that it was the first successful one after a run of wild yeast infections may have biased me towards it...

Finished at 1010 for bang on 5%. 

Recipe: CCPA
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 15.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2300.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 46.28 % 
2300.00 gm Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 46.28 % 
200.00 gm Caramalt (Joe White) (40.0 EBC) Grain 4.02 % 
170.00 gm Amber Malt (85.0 EBC) Grain 3.42 % 
30.00 gm Centennial [7.20 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
5.00 gm Centennial [7.20 %] (60 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
5.00 gm Southern Cross [14.80 %] (60 min) Hops 8.2 IBU 
25.00 gm Centennial [7.20 %] (15 min) Hops 9.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (10 min) Hops 6.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Centennial [7.20 %] (2 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-0Yeast-Ale


----------



## Pete2501 (21/2/10)

You guys crack me up. :lol: 

Good luck to all. :beerbang:


----------



## Bribie G (21/2/10)

One of the reasons I'm going for an American Amber as opposed to an APA is that the hops are a bit more muted and it's a more malt driven style, so I'll be putting in a heap of Caraaroma, some Carared and some Dark Crystal, but I'll certainly not go too light on the hops ... after all I've got nearly half a kilo to play with... almost Chinese quantities h34r: 

Hmmm.... Marco Polo?

Brewing in about six hours so I'll post the final recipes. :icon_cheers: 

I also got a foil of Galena off Sully so I'll be doing some Cervezas and a Dos Equis as well.


----------



## warra48 (21/2/10)

My last APA I bittered with Magnum, added a truck load of Cascade at 10 and flameout, and dry hopped Chinook 1 gr/litre.
A bottle opened 2 weeks post bottling was fine. No grassiness at all.
Should work for an Amber as well as an APA.

By the way, I've seen your revolver Bribie, and it's nothing to be scared of.

Here's a pic of it!


----------



## marksfish (21/2/10)

as you dont like american C hops very much the chinese marco polo and cascade would be ideal for you as i found that they lack flavor and aroma, at least they did with my poor brewing ability ^_^


----------



## Bribie G (21/2/10)

marksfish said:


> as you dont like american C hops very much the chinese marco polo and cascade would be ideal for you as i found that they lack flavor and aroma, at least they did with my poor brewing ability ^_^



haha. Well Challenger, Target, Fuggles, Northdown, Admiral and Goldings have heaps of flavour and aroma and that's what I like - however as I posted first up, I shouldn't knock the USA grapefruit hops without trying them out, and I got them at a price that didn't break the bank.


----------



## chappo1970 (21/2/10)

BribieG said:


> Hmmm.... Marco Polo?



:icon_vomit: 'cuse me need to dash to the porcelain bus!!!!


----------



## marksfish (21/2/10)

i am mashing a nut brown with a cup of roasted hazelnuts with northdown and fuggles however when brewing a apa i prefer the c hops to really shine.


----------



## MHB (21/2/10)

I have more of a problem with the C in some of the American hops than I do with C Hops.
The Co-Humulone contents of some American hops is ridiculously high, I find getting too much into the beer is a big negative, giving that manky cheesy flavour that can be the down side of some APAs.

As a rule I select low Co-Humulone hops for bittering and the highly aromatic ones for late (less than 15 minute) additions to avoid too many of the nasty flavours, if used early in the boil a good 10% evaporation is necessary to degrade and/or eject the undesirable fractions. The big danger of adding hops in the 45-15 minute range is that you extract the undesirable fractions but dont have time to get rid of them.
MHB


----------



## Bribie G (21/2/10)

I'd never gone into cohumulones, but I see what you mean:
Expressed as a % of total AAs

Amarillo: 21-24

Cascade: 33-40

Chinook: 29 – 34

Columbus: 30 – 35

Northern Brewer: 20- 30

So the beloved Cascade is a cohumulone monster compared to the others on the list. Would Amarillo be a good bittering choice if I'm using late Cascade? Or could I reserve Cascade for - say - 10 minute addition then flame out then dry hop? 

Edit: on another point I've found out that Northern Brewer is still grown in Germany and USA, was a UK hop but has been replaced there by Northdown. So I see where Northdown would fit in with an American Ale. Northdown is the distinctive hop of Tetley and _is_ a bit citrussy. I love it and put it in most of my UK beers anyway.  
Maybe 'cheesy' is something I've picked up in USA ales and perhaps that's what has been putting me off.


----------



## MHB (21/2/10)

Pretty much agree with what you have said, there is a large element of personal taste involved, but I do like North Down.
These are three of my favourite bittering varieties for APA
Good links
http://www.yakimachief.com/hopvarieties/ahtanum.html
http://www.hopunion.com/
Have a look at the Hop Education page, the Hop Variety Data Booklet is a very good download.
MHB

US SIMCOE
Pedigree Released in 2000
Maturity Medium
Yield 2650 2880 kg./ha. or 2300 2500 lb./ac.
Growth Habit Not overly vigorous
Disease/Pest Susceptibility Moderate tolerance to powdery mildew,
Spaerotheca.
Pickability/Drying/Baling Good
Cone-Structure Medium-size
Lupulin Bright yellow
Aroma Very unique, pine-like aroma
Alpha Acids 12 14% w/w
Beta Acids 4 5% w/w
Co-Humulone 15 20% of alpha acids
Storageability Good
Total Oil 2 2.5 mls/100 grams
Myrcene 60 -65% of whole oil
Humulene 10 15% of whole oil
Caryophyllene 5 8% of whole oil
Farnesene <1% of whole oil


US MAGNUM
Pedigree Bred at the Hop Research Institute in Hll
(Germany)
Maturity Late
Yield 1900 2000 kg./ha. or 1340 1700 lb./ac.
Growth Habit Good
Disease/Pest Susceptibility Good resistance to wilt and downy mildew,
susceptible to powdery mildew
Pickability/Drying/Baling Below average
Cone-Structure Large cone
Lupulin Plentiful
Aroma No real distinct aroma character, so is viewed
favorably as a clean bittering hop
Alpha Acids 12 14% w/w
Beta Acids 4.5 6% w/w
Co-Humulone 24 28% of alpha acids
Storageability Very good alpha acids remaining after 6 months
storage at 20 C
Total Oil 1.9 2.3 mls/100 grams
Myrcene 30 35% of whole oil
Humulene 34 40% of whole oil
Caryophyllene 8 12% of whole oil

WARRIOR
Origin/History
Warrior is a bittering hop of a recent origin, bred by Yakima Chief Ranches.
Agronomics
Moderate tolerance to powdery mildew, Spaerotheca. Good pickability of a medium size cone.
Maturity:	Medium
Yield: 2750 - 3000 kgs. per ha.
2400 - 2600 lbs. per acre
Brewing Quality
Used both for its aromatic properties and especially for its bittering properties, due to its low cohumulone content. 
Alpha acids: 15.0-17.0%
Beta acids: 4.5-5.5%
Alpha:Beta Ratio:	3.3
Cohumulone (% of alpha acids):	24-24% 
Total Oil (Mls. per 100 grams): 1.0-2.0
Caryophyllene (as % of total oils):	8-10%
Farnesene (as % of total oils): 0%
Humulene (as % of total oils): 15-20%
Myrcene (as % of total oils): 40-50%


----------



## goomboogo (21/2/10)

marksfish said:


> as you dont like american C hops very much the chinese marco polo and cascade would be ideal for you as i found that they lack flavor and aroma, at least they did with my poor brewing ability ^_^



Yes, the 2002 crop left a little to be desired in 2009/2010. I wonder what they would be like fresh.


----------



## marksfish (21/2/10)

the crop year is a fair point but i wonder if you would still get the burnt plastic/rubber flavor with the marco polo as bittering and the cascade for flavor and aroma.


----------



## Bribie G (21/2/10)

Ok she's under way right now:

American Amber #1

4000 BB Ale
325 Caraaroma
250 Medium Crystal
125 Dark Crystal
150 Caramalt

66 degrees 90 mins

40 Chinook 90 mins
30 Cascade 10 mins
15 Cascade flameout
15 Cascade (tea) at 4 days
15 Cascade (tea) 2 days before Bottling

Wyeast 1056 American Ale


Then brew #2 tomorrow I'll experiment with Columbus Bittering and Amarillo to finish, but I see that Amarillo is fairly low cohumulone so might do a 20 min and 10 min. Grain bill will be identical, I'm basically using up all my dark spec grains and will have a nice clean cupboard.


----------



## marksfish (21/2/10)

looks good on both brews however amarillo is a hop you either love or hate.
i love it but my son does not


----------



## RdeVjun (21/2/10)

BribieG said:


> I'm basically using up all my dark spec grains and will have a nice clean cupboard.


Yeah, it is pretty amazing what a 'disposal' brew will turn up, some of my most interesting batches have been just a pantry- clearing assortment of leftovers and dregs. I found myself completely run out of the usual Landlord- style hops a while back and restocking wasn't permitted by the Finance Ministry so I had to use up what I had on hand. One batch which completely surprised me was an all- Amarillo APA (I have never brewed an APA) which is rather popular with the troops, also did a couple of Milds that are not too shabby and being well- received. B) 

I'm thinking that doing this sort of thing AG will help, chances are (with half a brain) it will rock no matter what...  Somehow I just can't bring myself to slip half a kilo of T3 into one batch though, which must mean it is just about high time to get serious with some Stout... oh yeah! :super:


----------



## Bribie G (21/2/10)

marksfish said:


> looks good on both brews however amarillo is a hop you either love or hate.
> i love it but my son does not



Well at least it doesn't start with "C" :lol: 

Don't talk about stout, Rde, I did a 'clean out' oatmeal stout to get rid of 800g of roast barley that I had over ordered and it was sitting there annoying me for months. I did the brew whilst totally pissed, accidentally tipped in a kilo of sugar instead of 300g, fell asleep and it boiled for 2 hours so I topped it up with jugs of boiling water, then at the end decided to add some Styrian pellets - couldn't be bothered to weigh them out - shook some into the hopsock then "ah fcuck it - go Styrians :icon_drool2: " and shook the rest of the foil in (about 50g went in).

Best bloody stout I have ever made  . Taking a bottle to BABBs next week, if stout boy Brad is there.


----------



## bradsbrew (21/2/10)

BribieG said:


> Well at least it doesn't start with "C" :lol:
> 
> Don't talk about stout, Rde, I did a 'clean out' oatmeal stout to get rid of 800g of roast barley that I had over ordered and it was sitting there annoying me for months. I did the brew whilst totally pissed, accidentally tipped in a kilo of sugar instead of 300g, fell asleep and it boiled for 2 hours so I topped it up with jugs of boiling water, then at the end decided to add some Styrian pellets - couldn't be bothered to weigh them out - shook some into the hopsock then "ah fcuck it - go Styrians :icon_drool2: " and shook the rest of the foil in (about 50g went in).
> 
> Best bloody stout I have ever made  . Taking a bottle to BABBs next week, if stout boy Brad is there.


Bahahhah, Thats the way I brew the majority of my stouts.
:icon_offtopic: Unfortunately I want be at BABBS this month but my entry will be via Sully, Chappo and then to DKS in the car with Winkle, oh my poor beer. Need to get those yeasties to you too. But I am in Bundiapolis and will be home friday arv.

Back on topic, I think williamette is a great one for bittering and late 15/10 min. Dont know which beer I'll enter into Babbs American comp, the malty one on 1882 , the clean one on Pacman, or the one I will make this coming sunday?? Decisions decisions.

Cheers Brad


----------



## RdeVjun (21/2/10)

Ah what a classic, Bribie! :lol: 

That's what I mean about 'half a brain' though- half of it incoherent and completely rat- arsed while the other half concentrating intently on pouring in random ingredients! B)


----------



## Bizier (21/2/10)

My self-indulgent 2c:

I think NB is fantastic in a US beer (though I have only used German) and adds somewhat of a woody/manly hoppiness rather than a girly fruity hoppiness.
I think that Centennial is a fantastic hop and is very versatile and palatable, I am planning on mixing it with a bunch of target in my next IIPA.
I think that if you are using hops like cascade, use them late and in moderation as per classic examples of style.
I sometimes use chinook, but I use it for the throat-burning resinous grapefruit thing. It is not a mild hop. But, if you find the character agreeable, it is a good, but decidedly loud one.

Below is a IIPA recipe that I currently have on tap. A critic last night said that it is a beer that "requires commitment".


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 48 IIPA
Brewer: Dan
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Imperial IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 49.00 L 
Boil Size: 57.65 L
Estimated OG: 1.081 SG
Estimated Color: 20.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 111.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.00 kg Extra Light Dry Extract (5.9 EBC) Dry Extract 6.69 % 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 33.47 % 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 26.77 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 6.69 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.69 % 
0.60 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 4.02 % 
0.34 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 2.28 % 
200.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.00 %] (90 min) Hops 74.5 IBU 
50.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
75.00 gm Northdown [9.60 %] (20 min) Hops 16.9 IBU 
75.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (20 min) Hops 20.0 IBU 
100.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
100.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.60 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
1.00 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 6.69 % 
1.00 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 6.69 %


----------

